# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Mergulho nos Açores (dia 10 de Junho)

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Estou em fase de planeamento de uma visita a Ponta Delgada.

Para já esta prevista a minha ida dia 9 de Junho ás 19:40 e o regresso no dia 14 pela 14:20

Tudo correndo como o planeado gostava de me poder reunir com companheiros e companheiras dos Açores para podermos tirar todo o dia 10 de Junho para um encontro de mergulho, seguido de uma "jantarada" de confraternização.

Dias 11, 12 e 13 apesar de me encontrar em Ponta Delgada, obrigações profissionais não me permitirão grande disponibilidade para estar com os companheiros(as)

Será um bom dia?
Quem alinha ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Será uma boa altura Carlos Jorge ?

Conseguimos reunir companheiros(as) dos Açores para Domingo dia 10 ?

Preciso marcar a viagem  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Se não conseguir hoje ao longo do dia confirmar a minha viagem aos Açores junto da agência de viagens pode vir a ser complicado marcar a minha viagem.

Agradecia que o pessoal de  São Miguel, confirmasse a sua disponibilidade para nos encontrarmos no dia 10 de Junho


Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

É pá, para além de sermos poucos anda tudo desaparecido!

Enviei mp com o meu contacto. Liga-me que eu entretanto já tive a falar com alguns.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Parece que temos de dinamizar mais as nossas Ilhas.

É pena uma zona do país tão bonita a com excelentes condições para mergulho tenha tão poucos aquaristas.
Vou pelos vistos dar mais um tempo para conseguirmos nessa altura reunir um grupo expressivo de aquaristas e de preferência amantes do mergulho.

----------

